# What to call it



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Still tweaking the file but decided to cut and finish what I had so far to see what it actually looked like. 24 x 16. But what to call it - - Dad's Retreat - Pop's Getaway - Could personalize it with a name too. Any ideas?

Stick's doghouse????


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Paradise


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd call it "cell phone free "


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mighty fine work...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. Peace and tranquility.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

...where the deer and the antelope play...

Nice work, John!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Half of what Richard suggested- Tranquility.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Do Not Disturb


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Call it mine HJ. I'll PM you my home address...lol


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Still tweaking the file but decided to cut and finish what I had so far to see what it actually looked like. 24 x 16. But what to call it - - Dad's Retreat - Pop's Getaway - Could personalize it with a name too. Any ideas?
> 
> Stick's doghouse????


Very nice job John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

politicaldog said:


> Call it mine HJ. I'll PM you my home address...lol


Rick,

You want the file when I do a couple more things to it?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 for paradise!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A place to pine for.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> You want the file when I do a couple more things to it?


Yes Please


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...Serenity...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

PM me your email address. Should get to it sometime this week end.

Will be an Aspire file!


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Sent a PM..thanks again


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

VERY NICE WORK


Next time rotate the grain 90 degrees and it will create the illusion of a horizon, sunset, refection in a lake and clear up the image... The human brain looks for clues and fills in the blanks. Strong vertical lines mess with nature... and you have created a lovely piece of nature. would like to see the Aspire model..

offering advise where none is asked for is not my comfort place... but this is a cool piece..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Only reason it's like that is the panel was 24" wide and 72" long - so I just cut 16 inches off. Also, I get hardly any fuzzies and the rough cut doesn't have the long splinters that plug up the vacuum. 

But, I shall try that on something smaller and see what it looks like.

Thanx


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

*How's this for a name ???*

Think I got it. Thanx guys!










Dulled down the gloss a little too.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Pop's Realm.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Outdoor Montage


----------

